# Sapphire HD 7870 Flex GHz Edition 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 6, 2012)

Sapphire's HD 7870 Flex adds comes with the capability to run three HDMI/DVI monitors without active DisplayPort adapter. Something that's not possible on reference design cards. This means that many EyeFinity users will be able to save $30, because they don't have to buy an active DP adapter. But what else does the Flex offer?

*Show full review*


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 11, 2012)

Solid performance


----------



## reverze (Jul 11, 2012)

is it the same cooler al the other 7870 OC editions?


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 11, 2012)

Meh, I don't think its worth its price tag it may have better cooling than stock, but not worth $20. there are better cards(7870) out there.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Solid Review!


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jul 12, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> there are better cards(670) out there.



Fixed


----------



## gopal (Jul 12, 2012)

I think HD 7850 is more value for money!
Buy HD 7850 or if you can then HD 7950
HD 7870 and HD 7970 is not value for money!


----------



## Casecutter (Jul 12, 2012)

Well you really only think about purchasing a Flex for EyeFinity, so I see that as the only  focus for this, versus the GTX670 and where the real contention lies.  If playing at 5760x you give it to the GTX670; although it fall under the old adage you "pay to play".  Secondly it's even more dependent on what you hope to play, because it varies wildly between the two or unplayable with either.  Multi panel set-ups are still fairly finicky (nowhere mainstream), when approached by either side.  So it's an squabble of semantics.

When just testing as any general graphics review in the price segment of $290 there's nothing close (well except 7850).  Not even the price cuts of older GTX570, especially in terms of frame latencies, and 99th percentile frame production, there's nothing competitive from Nvidia and doesn't appear to be for probably another month .  The GTX670 is sweet, but when it is 25% higher in price though it's not near 25% at 1920x in title's that really press these cards (BF3 is the exception) it not a great value.  If playing at 2650x a $300 card isn't the price point such folks should be buying... move to the GTX670.   Playing on a 1920x and need a capable card that's easier on the wallet, skip the Flex and get any 7870 that currently can go for $270-290 –AR.


----------



## Rebelstar (Jul 13, 2012)

W1zzard, I have very important question. Have you experienced any screen tearing on some monitor with Vsync enabled? I want to try this Flex technology card since I'm having screen tearing on my HD 6950 due to Displayport-VGA connection for my third monitor, as I remember regular AMD cards having problems with DP>adapter synchronization (or something like that) which cause a tearing on DP-adapter connected monitor. Want to know if this flex card will run my eyefinity setup without annoying tearing. Thank You.


----------



## techtard (Jul 13, 2012)

Right now you can get a 7950 for ~$300, these 7870's are overpriced.


----------



## Casecutter (Jul 13, 2012)

techtard said:


> Right now you can get a 7950 for ~$300, these 7870's are overpriced.


There’s one MSI that at $320 –AR $20, after that they jump to $340+ after rebate. So there’s basically a $50-60’ish price difference or around 17-20%; for what looks like 10% improvement in performance at 1920x.


----------

